
Speech recognition for Asterisk PBX - jenhsun
http://zaf.github.com/asterisk-speech-recog/
======
zdw
I wonder what Google thinks about this. Seeing as they discontinued their text
translation API because of 3rd party abuse, I wonder if this would suffer the
same fate if it gets popular.

~~~
leebossio
I'm not too sure they'd like it. In this post:
[http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/03/talking-to-your-
computer-...](http://chrome.blogspot.com/2011/03/talking-to-your-computer-
with-html5.html), the big G clearly states their speech recognition is beta.
I've also seen on Stack Overflow responses from Google employees insisting the
API shouldn't be used for commercial applications.

Best recommendation is to use Nuance's HTTP Api
[http://dragonmobile.nuancemobiledeveloper.com/public/index.p...](http://dragonmobile.nuancemobiledeveloper.com/public/index.php?task=supportedPlatforms#http)

It's not free, but it's at least it's guaranteed for commercial use.

I don't work for Nuance, but my startup uses their products now - and the
accuracy and speed are great. The documentation is pretty horrible, so feel
free to reach out w/any questions on the program/usage/etc.

------
patrickod
What are the regulations in the US about using such a service? The recording
could be seen as wiretapping. Do you have to play a disclaimer on the call
before you can use such a service? It sounds great and I'd love to use it but
I'd be wary of the possible legal repercussions

~~~
elliottcarlson
I'm not sure how it could be seen as wiretapping - almost all automated
systems from banks to the cable service allow you to speak your options in -
not that I like this feature as it's frustrating to yell "operator" in to your
phone instead of hitting 0.

~~~
jamesgeck0
It's not the act of voice recognition, it's the act of running the call
through a 3rd party.

